# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Par sadaļu Mikrokontrolieri

## marcina

Īsāk sakot - vismaz man sāk likties, ka tur galīgs "bardaks"!
Es daļēji pārskatīju tēmas un padomāju, ka varbūt būtu vēlams sadalīt Mikrkontrolieri tādās sadaļās, kā:
1) AVR
2) PIC
3) FPGA (speciāli Epim  :: )
4) Viss pārējais

----------


## Epis

Nav tik traki ! 
Drīzāk vaidzētu jaunu CNC (Robotu,mehatronikas (var'but ir kāds labāks nosaukums!) sadaļu priekš CNC lietām (motoriem,enkoderiem,dzelžiem, draiveriem utt.  (jo tur tagat visu liekam vienā topikā) 

Es domāju kad atdalīt AVR,PIC nevaidzētu jo īpaši nekādas atšķirības tur nav ja būtu tik pat daudz rakstu par 32bit mikrenēm tad varētu atdalīt 32bitus no 8 bet Loģikau (ieskaitot fpga,cpld un 74xx ) varētu atdalīt jo tā ir cita kategorija .
varētu moš uztaisīt topiku priekš mikreņu programmēšanas (jautāji par ASM. C, basic, utt.)

----------


## GuntisK

Jā-par CNC, tad gan vajadzētu to visu sadalīt, citādi sanāk viena liela putra. Derētu sadalīt tā-Motoru vadība, mehānika,softs.

----------


## Vinchi

Labi sadalīšu kategorijas.
Būtu labi ja Jūs saviem izstrādātajiem aparātiem taisītu jaunu topiku, nevis viss vienā "parādiet pasaulei savus veikumus"

----------


## GTC

> Labi sadalīšu kategorijas.
> Būtu labi ja Jūs saviem izstrādātajiem aparātiem taisītu jaunu topiku, nevis viss vienā "parādiet pasaulei savus veikumus"


 ... tieši tā! Jau vairākas reizes par to šeit tika pārspriests, bet turpinot ''dzīvot'' forumā, var redzēt, ka forumieši ir ''nelokāmi'', un paliek pie sava. ... negribējās visu laiku atkārtoties, līdz ar to sanāk ka jāpiecieš ... 
Atklāti sakot, tādas tēmas kā CNC; Fotodiode; sadaļa Mikrokontrolieri - atzīmēju kā lasītas, jo jēgas ta nekādas, viss vienā bardakā. ... žēl, bet noteikti tās lasītu, ja būtu korektas, jo nēesmu tik liels specs lai tās ignorētu, bet sorry, ... kādreiz paši sapratīsiet cik maksā paša (privātais) brīvais laiks.

G.

----------


## Epis

jā steidzami vaig jaunu CNC sadaļu, 
Ir tā kād grūti pamanīt ka pats sāc novirzīties no topika temata kā fotodiodes topika sākās vis ar fotodiodi bet beigās vairs no pašas fotodiodes nekā nav tur aiziet sin Enkodera būve ar fototranzistoru iekš fotopārtraucēja, ja būs jauna CNC sadaļa tad uztaisīšu jaunu topiku : " Sin Enkocodera būve ar digitālo interpolāciju"  ::  un salikšu visu (kodus utt. ko esu uzkodējis) 

būs nākotnē vairāk jāpiedomā pie jaunu topiku veidošanas, ja radīsies,attīstīsies jauna tēma kādā topikā.

----------


## Athlons

::  hmmm... patīkami, ka forums attīstās, lai gan pats pagaidām par mikrokontrolieriem un cnc neinteresējos, manuprāt, būtu tiešām labāk, ja tās lietas būtu sakārtotākas...

----------


## Epis

Vinchi kā ir ar to jauno CNC sadaļu būs viņa vai nebūs ???

----------

